# Lone Wolf Stands



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Has anyone used the Lone Wolf climbers?

I used a buddies stand he already had up and found out it was a Lone Wolf. I really liked it because it was super light and also very quiet. It also blended in well with the tree.

Does anyone else use them? They are slightly more expensive it seems.

www.lonewolfstands.com


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They're very well built stands. The climbers are rock solid. However, for me they just don't have enough advantages over other brands to justify the big difference in price. And, I wouldn't last an hour on that tiny little seat. Just my opinion, but you can get a much more comfortable stand for a lot less money.


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

I use an API climber. Try one out. Light and comfy. I have to fight to stay awake some times!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I thought the seat cushion was pretty comfy. They had one at Gander Mnt. It was the sit and climb model. It ran 349.00!! I was looking for a very quiet and light weight hangon. The Lone Wolf hangon is only about 8.5lbs and I think that's the model I was using last sunday.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The sit and climb model is the only one that looks comfortable. I know for fact that their other climber is NOT comfortable, or very hunter friendly. But, you can get a Summit, that I promise is at least as comfortable, for much less, depending on the model. Plus, no stinking pins to mess with in the dark. These days I see a couple Summit climbers for about $150. I wish they were that when I bought mine.


----------



## kernal83 (Mar 25, 2005)

I have the lone wolf sit and climb and I love it. Its super light, compact (folds completly flat), sets up easy, and is extremely quiet. I have never used the lock on. If you want a lock on summit has a couple in the 10 pound range. I dont know if I could justify the extra money for a lock on. For the climber I would definantly recomend the lone worlf. If you do decide on the lone wolf you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

I have both the Ol' Man and the Lone Wolf. The Lone Wolf is made a lot better and it is extremely easy to fly up a tree not making a noise. My ol' man is comfortable for long sits but it's noisy and it slips a lot while I'm climbing. I recommend the lone wolf.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Lone Wolf is the best sit and climber out there, you get what you pay for. Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## timberkatz (Jun 3, 2005)

I cant speak for their climber but do have their new Alpha hang on. Yesterday I sat for 7 hours (would have stayed longer if went in earlier) new seat design is much better compare to older model IMO. 

There is not much difference between Assault and Alpha hangon, much the same but the size of platform. Alpha's slighter larger and its perfect for me cause I have long legs


----------

